# EOS-1D X Mark II in Final Preproduction Form



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 24, 2015)

```
<p>We’re told the EOS-1D X Mark II is now in its final preproduction form. The camera is currently being used by various photographers around the globe for marketing material.</p>
<p>No specifications have leaked out yet, but the camera appears to be arriving quite soon.</p>
<p>I wish we could say more, but stay tuned…</p>
```


----------



## jeffa4444 (Aug 24, 2015)

Has anyone spotted it at the IAAF World Athletics Championship in China? I watched Usain Bolt after his 100M win and he was swamped by Canon tabbard sports photographers seems like the ideal place.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 24, 2015)

jeffa4444 said:


> Has anyone spotted it at the IAAF World Athletics Championship in China? I watched Usain Bolt after his 100M win and he was swamped by Canon tabbard sports photographers seems like the ideal place.



Those who are allowed to use it are asked to pick places where they will not be spotted. Canon wants to keep its secrets.


----------



## GuyF (Aug 24, 2015)

Just take my money now, dammit.

Speculation is a fool's game so...

1. Larger viewfinder
2. Silent shutter mode
3. 15fps without mirror lock-up
4. Base ISO 50 (expand down to 25 and up to 409,600)
5. 3 direct print buttons
6. Early production models to have dust, oil and fluff on the sensor.


----------



## PureClassA (Aug 24, 2015)

Kudos to Canon for how well they have managed to keep the lid on this thing's specs. Looking forward to solid numbers within the next month or two I hope. I'm sure it will at least have the C300 sensor tech and lord knows how many new real AF points


----------



## helpful (Aug 24, 2015)

Thank you so much. All you do related to rumors, especially in regards to the 1D X Mark II and other flagship bodies, is invaluable in helping me make decisions throughout the years as I strategically transition from previous generation cameras.


----------



## raptor3x (Aug 24, 2015)

I'd like to see that patent which used DPAF in conjunction with the off sensor PDAF implemented.


----------



## Stu_bert (Aug 24, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> jeffa4444 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone spotted it at the IAAF World Athletics Championship in China? I watched Usain Bolt after his 100M win and he was swamped by Canon tabbard sports photographers seems like the ideal place.
> ...



If the external body has not changed then will it be difficult to hide? I doubt the general placement of buttons will change, maybe the grip a tiny bit, and of course the screens will, but I think they should be able to hide it almost in plain sight if the form is true to the Mk I


----------



## Stu_bert (Aug 24, 2015)

PureClassA said:


> Kudos to Canon for how well they have managed to keep the lid on this thing's specs. Looking forward to solid numbers within the next month or two I hope. I'm sure it will at least have the C300 sensor tech and lord knows how many new real AF points



Yup, "15 stop" sensor tech, higher fps, bigger buffer, increased resolution, better AF.

What will also be interesting is whether it has a global shutter, 4K video (photo journo/sports photog), the new codec which the C300 II has (a


----------



## that1guyy (Aug 24, 2015)

OT: Why do all the posts show up as having 0 comments? Anyone else?


----------



## PureClassA (Aug 24, 2015)

I doubt we see the high grade codec from a $15k dedicated Cinema grade camera put in a stills body, regardless of model. It would be a welcomed surprise though. This largely depends on how much Canon is planning to merge down the 1DC into the DX2



Stu_bert said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > Kudos to Canon for how well they have managed to keep the lid on this thing's specs. Looking forward to solid numbers within the next month or two I hope. I'm sure it will at least have the C300 sensor tech and lord knows how many new real AF points
> ...


----------



## Tugela (Aug 24, 2015)

GuyF said:


> Just take my money now, dammit.
> 
> Speculation is a fool's game so...
> 
> ...



They have increased all physical dimensions by 50% because it is a "real man's" camera, and should have the bulk to reflect that. The advertising campaign will be centered around the slogan "50% better" as a result.

Anything less than that would be inadequate.


----------



## nvsravank (Aug 24, 2015)

that1guyy said:


> OT: Why do all the posts show up as having 0 comments? Anyone else?



Same here for me also. I had to go into the forum and find this post to read up on the comments!


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 24, 2015)

Who needs the 1Dx Mark II when there's the Sony A7R II?

;D


----------



## Click (Aug 24, 2015)

Looking forward to getting more details about this model.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 24, 2015)

Joking aside, I'd really like more MP's than 18. I could REALLY use 24 as I'm sure all sports shooters could. Soccer games I have to do some cropping, sometimes a fair bit and 18 starts to get pixelated, sometimes. 

The other thing I'm concerned with is if I can afford it or not. I've upgraded my glass quite substantially the last 3 years and I just don't know if this will be an option at this point. Sports doesn't pay all that well.


----------



## tpatana (Aug 24, 2015)

GuyF said:


> Just take my money now, dammit.
> 
> Speculation is a fool's game so...
> 
> ...



Me too. Who wants my 1DX Mk1?

1: Yes, but ok without too
2: For sure!
3: I'm ok at 12fps. Too many frames already to go through...
4: Yes!
5: I have no clue what are these?
6: I'm ok if they skip this 

My list:

7: Keep (at least one) CF
8: Video mode with higher fps and lower resolution, e.g. 240fps @ 720p
9: Same battery as 1DX
10: 802.11ac wifi link to download pics.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Aug 24, 2015)

I very badly want to see the implementation of new technologies. An OVF and EVF system has been rumored for some time. It could be pretty wild if Canon actually pulls it off first, as a 1DX would be the high ticket item to introduce this technology first. It could then allow for a true 15+ fps without shooting blind like before. Haha

On sensor dual pixel AF is more than capable enough to focus on a 7D2. Seeing a full-frame sensor with this would be fantastic... I still firmly believe it to be a better AF option than the Song hybrid system...since, you know, it actually works in low light! Haha


----------



## danski0224 (Aug 24, 2015)

The 1DxIII blows this one out of the water, so I'd wait...


;D


----------



## m8547 (Aug 25, 2015)

tpatana said:


> Me too. Who wants my 1DX Mk1?



I'll take it if you don't want it!


----------



## rang (Aug 25, 2015)

I want Eye Control Focus back with a slew (65) DPAF diagonal/cross type focus points good down to f/8 and a minimum of 50mp to play with at 20fps.
Exposure tied to any focus point capability.

That's all.

Anything else is just...gravy for me.


----------



## nonac (Aug 25, 2015)

In five weeks I'll be at an SEC football game with one of Canon's "Explorers of Light." I'll have to pay close attention to what he's shooting with. I'm sure he would be sent a prototype, he shot sports for Sports Illustrated for 30+ years with Canon.


----------



## expatinasia (Aug 25, 2015)

One thing I never understand about CR is why is there no rating with this news?

Why is it not CR1, CR2, CR3 or anything?

If it is not rumour then surely it should be CR5 - or whatever it would be.


----------



## IsaacImage (Aug 25, 2015)

Bring it on Canon ,
And make competitors jealous !
A bit more DR and beter AF would be greatly appreciated !


----------



## pedro (Aug 25, 2015)

Does this sound like an October announcement (very likely in reference to the 1DX announcement back in 2011) with first units being available around Christmas, Jan 2016? Then a rumored 5DIV could see an announcement either in March or August 2016, right? Looking forward to the 1Dx2 to make way for the next 5D's announcement... 8) Surely wonder, what it will be high ISO like...


----------



## saveyourmoment (Aug 25, 2015)

So it is too late to wish for:

Interchangable Viewfinder (evf)
36/42mp 5-7fps fullframe mode
18/24mp 16-20fps 1.6 cropMode???
Touchscreen?


----------



## Nicolai.b (Aug 25, 2015)

I want one for christmas, would be one hell of a start on my 7 weeks holiday to Oz. (my last oz holiday started with me buying the EF 200-400)...


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 25, 2015)

Nicolai.b said:


> I want one for christmas, would be one hell of a start on my 7 weeks holiday to Oz. (my last oz holiday started with me buying the EF 200-400)...



Holy crap yes.


----------



## Etienne (Aug 25, 2015)

that1guyy said:


> OT: Why do all the posts show up as having 0 comments? Anyone else?



Same here .. in fact I can't post a comment until there are other comments posted.


----------



## RGF (Aug 25, 2015)

bdunbar79 said:


> Who needs the 1Dx Mark II when there's the Sony A7R II?
> 
> ;D



High speed FPS, better build for action (wild life, sports)


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 25, 2015)

RGF said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > Who needs the 1Dx Mark II when there's the Sony A7R II?
> ...



Oh I see, you missed the joke...


----------



## Stu_bert (Aug 25, 2015)

nonac said:


> In five weeks I'll be at an SEC football game with one of Canon's "Explorers of Light." I'll have to pay close attention to what he's shooting with. I'm sure he would be sent a prototype, he shot sports for Sports Illustrated for 30+ years with Canon.



oooo, yes, there's a fine chance or if not there, he's had access to one if he's an explorer... Hmmm... lucky you!


----------



## Stu_bert (Aug 25, 2015)

bdunbar79 said:


> Joking aside, I'd really like more MP's than 18. I could REALLY use 24 as I'm sure all sports shooters could. Soccer games I have to do some cropping, sometimes a fair bit and 18 starts to get pixelated, sometimes.
> 
> The other thing I'm concerned with is if I can afford it or not. I've upgraded my glass quite substantially the last 3 years and I just don't know if this will be an option at this point. Sports doesn't pay all that well.



Get the 5Ds, you can really crop with that 

I do wonder how often I use the higher fps. A lot of the time, as mentioned, it's too many frames and you tend to wind it back a little, to maybe 8 or 9fps. 

Isn't there an argument by the Pro's that you should be waiting for the decisive moment and then fire off a few frames, but not "pray and spray" ?

Ah if only we had bank accounts to match our imagination and desire


----------



## Lurker (Aug 25, 2015)

> I wish we could say more, but stay tuned…



What do you know that you can't tell us this time? :-X
Is that the real Mark II in the photo or a PS image. 

Was it the 7D Mark II that you had in hand while telling us nothing! (except a photo snuck in a post) 
Has Canon found a backdoor to shutdown the rumor mill? :'(


----------



## NancyP (Aug 25, 2015)

Yes, I think that you do wait for the decisive moment - THEN spray. At least if you are a bird photographer or other high-speed-action photographer.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 25, 2015)

NancyP said:


> Yes, I think that you do wait for the decisive moment - THEN spray. At least if you are a bird photographer or other high-speed-action photographer.



Yes agreed. 12 fps has gotten me shots I might not otherwise, such as the ball just on the tip of the receiver's fingers. You cannot time that shot as it's all luck. And increasing fps increases your chances of hitting that. It doesn't guarantee it but it increases the chance for sure.


----------



## dhazard (Aug 25, 2015)

kraats said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > Who needs the 1Dx Mark II when there's the Sony A7R II?
> ...



The A7rII is a very nice camera, unfortunately it will NOT work for sports/action/birding - I have already returned the camera. Focus not fast enough, EVF stops for half a sec with every shot which makes tracking impossible and other issues.


----------



## rbielefeld (Aug 25, 2015)

Yep, being able to "spray" is nice. It is the praying part that is actually not a part at all. I am a bird in flight photographer and I always try and find the decisive moment and then let my 1Dx rip. Of course the benefit of being able to shoot 12 fps is that your chances of capturing the best combination of bird position, wing position, head position, best background, best configuration of water drops coming off the bird, etc. goes way up. Nothing worse than shooting 5 fps and just about every shot has the bird in the wing down position. Believe me it happens. Bring on the 1DxII with 15 frames per second.


----------



## Etienne (Aug 25, 2015)

bdunbar79 said:


> NancyP said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I think that you do wait for the decisive moment - THEN spray. At least if you are a bird photographer or other high-speed-action photographer.
> ...



The writing's on the wall for sports photogs. Frame grabs from High Res video, 4K, 8K, etc, will eventually take all of the guess work out of it. Events will just be recorded while you sip your coffee, scan the results later for the great shots. Or maybe even the great shots will be plucked out automatically by software.

... learn video now.


----------



## wockawocka (Aug 25, 2015)

Etienne said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > NancyP said:
> ...



Agreed although you might not need to learn anything at this rate.


----------



## Etienne (Aug 25, 2015)

wockawocka said:


> Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > bdunbar79 said:
> ...



True, an awful lot of stuff can be automated, but somebody still has to set up the automation. The required skill set changes. Demand for video skills will increase before full automation kicks in. But demand for sports photogs, like other photogs, will decline pretty soon.


----------



## kaihp (Aug 25, 2015)

Stu_bert said:


> If the external body has not changed then will it be difficult to hide? I doubt the general placement of buttons will change, maybe the grip a tiny bit, and of course the screens will, but I think they should be able to hide it almost in plain sight if the form is true to the Mk I



If they changed the shutter (and this seems likely to get higher fps), the change in _shutter sound_ vs the 1Dx will be a dead giveaway.

I remember one of the first pro's to have a 1Dx shooting at a press conference got all the other Canon guys to turn their heads and go over to him because they realized he had to have a 1Dx, because they could hear that the shutter sounded different from anything they knew.


----------



## robio (Aug 25, 2015)

Etienne said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > NancyP said:
> ...



Many events don't allow video to be recorded by anyone other than their designated video personell. The need for sports photographers with still images won't go away anytime soon. NBA and MLS are good examples.


----------



## unfocused (Aug 25, 2015)

Etienne said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > NancyP said:
> ...



Enlighten me about this. Will these frame grabs be shot at 1/500th of a second and above? My understanding is that motion blur is a good thing in video, because it makes the illusion of motion appear more smooth. Isn't the standard to shoot video at 2X the frame rate? How will high resolution frame grabs stop the motion for still photos?


----------



## lourenco (Aug 25, 2015)

unfocused said:


> Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > bdunbar79 said:
> ...




I can see the idea with 4K raw video as the ability to cheat. You can an external recorder saving the video frames as individual DNG picture files. This allows you to obtain a much higher frame rate than normal. 24 FPS Or 30fps is much better than 12fps. I cannot see this working for me all the time given I would not be able to use flash. You need a very bright continues light instead, which tends to be expensive.

The bigger concern with trying to take photos from video is you would need to have a global shutter or a very fast sensor. I cannot see panning shots coming out well otherwise.

If someone wants to grab action shots from video, it has to be at a fast shutter speed to make sure there is no motion blur. This as you noted will make the video not look smooth when played, but it will look fine for the individual still frame you want to make into a photo. I would use the dng files for photos only, and I would not make it into an actual video in that case.


----------



## GuyF (Aug 25, 2015)

danski0224 said:


> The 1DxIII blows this one out of the water, so I'd wait...
> 
> 
> ;D



Ooooh! Now I want a mk3 too!!! Can't wait for 2020 when it arrives!


----------



## tpatana (Aug 25, 2015)

saveyourmoment said:


> So it is too late to wish for:
> 
> Interchangable Viewfinder (evf)
> 36/42mp 5-7fps fullframe mode
> ...



Even better:
60M <5fps full frame
15M 4:1 binning full frame high fps
30M 1.6x high fps


I'm not sure about 20fps or such, unless there's best-ever DPAF. Can't imagine mirror slapping 20 times per second, and lasting for more than a week.


----------



## kubelik (Aug 25, 2015)

tpatana said:


> saveyourmoment said:
> 
> 
> > So it is too late to wish for:
> ...



well, also doesn't make sense that the speed would go up in crop mode. the issue with maximum shutter speed isn't just the data throughput, it's also about mirror construction (as tpatana noted) and giving the AF sensor enough data to track accurately. I don't think we'll see a 20fps FF or even APS-C reflex camera for many years yet


----------



## RGF (Aug 25, 2015)

bdunbar79 said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > bdunbar79 said:
> ...


----------



## RGF (Aug 25, 2015)

If only we could have the insider's info

;D


----------



## rs (Aug 25, 2015)

unfocused said:


> Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > bdunbar79 said:
> ...



Not to mention focusing. I'd hate to watch a video where the AF is snappy enough to get the vast majority of frames nailing focus on a prominent object in the frame... It's not to say that you couldn't get stills style AF with fast shutter speeds and high frame rates. It's just thats called a fast still camera, not a video camera.


----------



## jrista (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm curious if this is the actual name. I mean, technically speaking, isn't the 1D X really the "1D Mark X"? All the generational marks are in roman numerals, X is just 10. So, wouldn't the next 1D be the 1D Mark XI? Or just 1D XI. One Dee Zee!  

Anyway, just a curiosity.


----------



## eml58 (Aug 25, 2015)

Well it does look like anyone wanting a 1Dx cheap will get their wish, I have 2 Mk 1 models that'll be going so I can pick up 2 new ones.

2 5DMK III models to go as well now I have the 5DsR

Isn't progress wonderful ??


----------



## that1guyy (Aug 25, 2015)

dhazard said:


> kraats said:
> 
> 
> > bdunbar79 said:
> ...



Interesting you made your comment just to tell us that. Troll? 

I am interested in the A7rII; will buy when the price is in my budget. 

I agree that it's probably not the ideal solution for a professional sports photographer, but for casual use it seems fine. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=coc2LzjC4VQ

The AF seems pretty fast to me and there doesn't seem to be any lag to me with the lcd. Not sure how many of those bursts are accurate but again, seems good enough for most people.


----------



## clicstudio (Aug 25, 2015)

I am not a dreamer. All I want is better Dynamic Range. That's all. My 1DX is already great.

Can't wait. I am already approaching the 400K actuations on my camera. I hope it doesn't die on me!


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Aug 25, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> jeffa4444 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone spotted it at the IAAF World Athletics Championship in China? I watched Usain Bolt after his 100M win and he was swamped by Canon tabbard sports photographers seems like the ideal place.
> ...



Not necessarily and you can't tell much from a view of the body unless it's a radical form change.
It's no secret they are testing new stuff.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Aug 25, 2015)

Stu_bert said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > jeffa4444 said:
> ...



That was my thought too until I realized the key feature will likely be 9 direct print buttons and that just might show and they don't want to give Sony or Nikon a heads up on THAT one can be sure.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Aug 25, 2015)

that1guyy said:


> OT: Why do all the posts show up as having 0 comments? Anyone else?



Eventually the number rises a bit, but yeah it always seems to be 0 for a long time and then a low number, rarely updated and usually far off for the last few months.

But whatever, not sure it matters much. Although, actually that's not quite true as it also blocks a direct line to comment forum until it gets above a zero reading.


----------



## emko (Aug 26, 2015)

lourenco said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > Etienne said:
> ...



Stills from Video is a dumb idea for many reason, video people shot completely different then a stills person.
One wants blurry images the other does not you can not pick both so the video is either going to be flickering/juddering or smooth. Then you have the compositions video guys use motion and other things for their composition but stills have to work with one frame. Then you have the codec compression vs raw 14+bit images

what will happen is stills cameras will keep increasing in fps especially the mirror less cameras.


----------



## tpatana (Aug 26, 2015)

jrista said:


> I'm curious if this is the actual name. I mean, technically speaking, isn't the 1D X really the "1D Mark X"? All the generational marks are in roman numerals, X is just 10. So, wouldn't the next 1D be the 1D Mark XI? Or just 1D XI. One Dee Zee!
> 
> Anyway, just a curiosity.



I was told it'll be 1DY


----------



## telemaq76 (Aug 26, 2015)

i m going to canon exposition in paris october 13th, maybe i ll see it !


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 26, 2015)

jrista said:


> I'm curious if this is the actual name. I mean, technically speaking, isn't the 1D X really the "1D Mark X"? All the generational marks are in roman numerals, X is just 10. So, wouldn't the next 1D be the 1D Mark XI? Or just 1D XI. One Dee Zee!
> 
> Anyway, just a curiosity.



If the 1DX was the tenth 1D body then maybe, but it wasn't.

1/ 1D
2/ 1D MkII
3/ 1D MkIIn
4/ 1D MkIII
5/ 1D MkIV
6/ 1DX

1/ 1D
2/ 1Ds
3/ 1D MkII
4/ 1Ds MkII
5/ 1D MkIIn
6/ 1D MkIII
7/ 1Ds MkIII
8/ 1D MkIV
9/ 1DX

The 1D and the 1Ds were always completely different cameras made for different market segments, the 1DX was marketed as the amalgamation of the two, the crossover, of course it left the 1Ds MkIII users up S___ creek but we weren't the volume buyers of 1 series cameras, the 1D folks were. Those 1Ds MkIII users are supposed to be happy with the 5DS/R's now, as if MP's was all it was about.

So when there is a next 1DX it will be a 1DX MkII, just as the 1D was followed by the 1D MkII and the 1Ds was followed by the 1Ds MkII.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Aug 26, 2015)

helpful said:


> Thank you so much. All you do related to rumors, especially in regards to the 1D X Mark II and other flagship bodies, is invaluable in helping me make decisions throughout the years as I strategically transition from previous generation cameras.


Yeah, I am eager to see the price of current 1Dx coming down to US$3,000


----------



## expatinasia (Aug 26, 2015)

emko said:


> Stills from Video is a dumb idea for many reason, video people shot completely different then a stills person.
> One wants blurry images the other does not you can not pick both so the video is either going to be flickering/juddering or smooth. Then you have the compositions video guys use motion and other things for their composition but stills have to work with one frame. Then you have the codec compression vs raw 14+bit images
> 
> what will happen is stills cameras will keep increasing in fps especially the mirror less cameras.



Not really. I frequently use stills from video I have taken, and that is not even 4K. They can make useful small images such as thumbnails or pictures that go with stories, articles etc.

Of course it is not ideal, but it is useful if you cannot do both at the same time. 

I agree that taking stills from video is not as good as taking actual stills, but it is still a useful thing to be able to do.


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Aug 26, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > I'm curious if this is the actual name. I mean, technically speaking, isn't the 1D X really the "1D Mark X"? All the generational marks are in roman numerals, X is just 10. So, wouldn't the next 1D be the 1D Mark XI? Or just 1D XI. One Dee Zee!
> ...



I understand there will be two versions of the new 1DX, one for minors and one for adults.

The "over 18 year old" version will be called the 1DXXX ;D


----------



## Click (Aug 26, 2015)

IgotGASbadDude said:


> I understand there will be two versions of the new 1DX, one for minors and one for adults.
> 
> The "over 18 year old" version will be called the 1DXXX ;D




;D ;D ;D


----------



## sanj (Aug 26, 2015)

Click said:


> IgotGASbadDude said:
> 
> 
> > I understand there will be two versions of the new 1DX, one for minors and one for adults.
> ...



hahahaha


----------



## fish_shooter (Aug 26, 2015)

I have been wondering about this issue as well. IMHO Canon would have been better off simply calling the 1D X the 1D Mk V. Since there is a PowerShot G1 X Mark II, I expect Canon will follow this pattern with the 1D X so I suspect the next camera could have an equally as cumbersome a name as the new PowerShot.

What I am hoping for the most in the 1D X Mk II is that the body be identical in shape to the current 1D X. This would allow the Mk II to fit into the same underwater housing as the current 1D X, which I happen to have. The housing cost more than the camera so is a highly significant factor when deciding on doing an upgrade or not. I got the 1D X for its high ISO and AF abilities and would not mind a significant improvement in these departments. For example, I have used AutoISO quite a bit with ISO 12800 as my upper limit (which can be set, but in whole stop increments). This is nearly an order of magnitude higher than the upper limit of ISO 1600 that I have used previously with both the 1Ds2 and 1Ds3. 

Even going up to ISO 12800, as soon as a cloud passed over the sun (loss of shadow apparent in the pix), exposure times have gone to 1/200 compared to 1/1000 or faster in my use (rather shallow under water - subject depth is 0 to 30cm (1 foot) - and during July, the mid part of the summer when the sun is relatively strong at 60 degrees north latitude). I use aperture priority at f/11 (due to underwater dome optics) with the 8-15mm lens. 1/200 gets to be marginal when shooting fish. This was slower than my set minimum speed of 1/500 but when the ISO is at maximum and with aperture priority the only things left is to go below the minimum.

Tom




privatebydesign said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > I'm curious if this is the actual name. I mean, technically speaking, isn't the 1D X really the "1D Mark X"? All the generational marks are in roman numerals, X is just 10. So, wouldn't the next 1D be the 1D Mark XI? Or just 1D XI. One Dee Zee!
> ...


----------



## dpaulham (Aug 27, 2015)

I was speaking to a canon tech rep yesterday about an unrelated matter but mentioned that i am waiting for the 1Dx mark Ii to be released soon. There was dead silence over the phone for a few seconds. he replied...who told me that. I stated that i do read canon rumors...more silence...he stated that none of that was true. I laughed and said...we knew about the 7D mark ii which was being field tested last summer. Oh well....company secrets are good..He knew what was up!!!


----------



## expatinasia (Aug 27, 2015)

dpaulham said:


> I was speaking to a canon tech rep yesterday about an unrelated matter but mentioned that i am waiting for the 1Dx mark Ii to be released soon. There was dead silence over the phone for a few seconds. he replied...who told me that. I stated that i do read canon rumors...more silence...he stated that none of that was true. I laughed and said...we knew about the 7D mark ii which was being field tested last summer. Oh well....company secrets are good..He knew what was up!!!



The rumours on the 7D mark II went on, and on, and on. Didn't the rumours last about 5 years in total, or was it longer?!


----------



## jrista (Aug 27, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > I'm curious if this is the actual name. I mean, technically speaking, isn't the 1D X really the "1D Mark X"? All the generational marks are in roman numerals, X is just 10. So, wouldn't the next 1D be the 1D Mark XI? Or just 1D XI. One Dee Zee!
> ...



Canon explicitly marketed the 1D X as the tenth in the series of the EOS 1 line. That included film cameras. Seems odd to me that they would amalgamate the line and explicitly label it the tenth EOS 1, then again change the naming scheme and use 1D X Mark II...the second tenth iteration? Strange.


----------



## gsealy (Aug 27, 2015)

expatinasia said:


> emko said:
> 
> 
> > Stills from Video is a dumb idea for many reason, video people shot completely different then a stills person.
> ...



One thing I have done is to take a frame from a video saving it as a JPG. Then I use a program like Painter to convert it to a different look of which there are a gazillion possibilities. The quality of the JPG is definitely sufficient for that purpose.


----------



## rs (Aug 29, 2015)

jrista said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > jrista said:
> ...



Not wrong:



> The new model launches as the flagship in Canon’s DSLR line up – *marking the 10th generation* of Canon’s professional system with the most advanced EOS model ever produced.



source:
http://www.canon.co.uk/about_us/press_centre/press_releases/consumer_news/cameras_accessories/eos-1_dx.aspx


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 29, 2015)

rs said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



Really, well tell me how to count to ten then 


Now if you are just talking EOS you have to do some very creative counting to get the 1DX to be the tenth 1 series camera! If you were very liberal with your counting/naming nomenclature you could, maybe, discount the 1D MkIIn as a refresh, though it was a good one, and the 1NRS as a low volume special, but that still only gets the 1DX to 11th. So what else are you going to deny existed in order to get the 1DX to the tenth 1 series?

1/ EOS-1 (1989)
2/ EOS-1N and 1N HS (1994)
3/ EOS-1NRS (1995) 
4/ EOS-1V and 1V HS (2000)
5/ EOS-1D (2001)
6/ EOS-1Ds (2002)
7/ EOS-1D MkII (2004)
8/ EOS-1Ds MkII (2004
9/ EOS-1D MkIIn (2005)
10/ EOS-1D MkIII (2007)
11/ EOS-1Ds MkIII (2007)
12/ EOS-1D MkIV (2009)
13/ EOS-1DX (2012)
14/ EOS-1DC (2012)

There is no logical way, other than in a marketeers mind, that the 1DX is the tenth anything.


----------



## an0nymes (Aug 30, 2015)

Is one logical way, if you count in this way 10th generation is possible:
1/ EOS-1 (1989)
2/ EOS-1N and 1N HS (1994)
3/ EOS-1NRS (1995) 
4/ EOS-1V and 1V HS (2000)
5/ EOS-1D (2001) and EOS-1Ds (2002)
6/ EOS-1D MkII (2004) and EOS-1Ds MkII (2004
7/ EOS-1D MkIIn (2005) 
8/ EOS-1D MkIII (2007) and EOS-1Ds MkIII (2007)
9/ EOS-1D MkIV (2009)
10/ EOS-1DX (2012) and EOS-1DC (2012)


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 30, 2015)

an0nymes said:


> Is one logical way, if you count in this way 10th generation is possible:
> 1/ EOS-1 (1989)
> 2/ EOS-1N and 1N HS (1994)
> 3/ EOS-1NRS (1995)
> ...



But what is the justification, or sense, in dropping three 1Ds's and including the 1NRS?


----------



## tpatana (Aug 30, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> an0nymes said:
> 
> 
> > Is one logical way, if you count in this way 10th generation is possible:
> ...



To make it match the 10th.

It all went like this:

1: Marketing guys thought X sounds cool
2: Marketing guys told other people it needs to be the tenth version
3: It was sold as the tenth


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 30, 2015)

tpatana said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > an0nymes said:
> ...



Which just goes to show, marketing guys saying it is the tenth probably means it is anything but the tenth ;D


----------



## RGF (Aug 30, 2015)

Like to see at least two cameras introduced.

FF 1DX M2 (24 MP, 12-14 FPS, focus points covering wider area, histogram in OVF, ...), 1-2 stop improvement in DR and low light response, ..

1.6 (since the 1.3 crop sensor is not history) with same build as FF, same controls, just a smaller sensor, ... Modest improvement over the 7D M2.

Even more out there idea would be FF camera w/o grip, similar in size to the 5D line. Similar specs (except for battery) as the 1Dx M2.

1st idea - likely in some form
2nd idea - perhaps the product developers at Canon have toyed with this idea but not likely
3rd idea - no chance.


----------



## ewg963 (Aug 30, 2015)

Hjalmarg1 said:


> helpful said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you so much. All you do related to rumors, especially in regards to the 1D X Mark II and other flagship bodies, is invaluable in helping me make decisions throughout the years as I strategically transition from previous generation cameras.
> ...


Maybe we will see it at 3000 but however at 4599.99 I had to take advantage of that...and now I'm finally a proud owner!!!!


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Aug 31, 2015)

ewg963 said:


> Hjalmarg1 said:
> 
> 
> > helpful said:
> ...



Welcome to the club! Congrats . . .

Got my lightly used baby last December for around $5k . My poor 5D3 sits in its case waiting for action


----------



## tvexecutive (Sep 1, 2015)

I just want a 1DX without all the junk on the sensor. Oil, dirt, dust, pieces of plastic and metal. New PCB boards made at higher standards.

Improved DR and more MP's to the point it does not slow down the camera
More cross-points
Radio control of flashes from camera
Better color, Purple... out of control aghhhhhh AWB... nuts!!!
Cases 1-6 like an old tube radio.... refine focusing modalities
Let us bracket light metering from eval to spot to center
Improved camera mount for heavy lenses
AUTO MA for lenses....


----------



## GoldWing (Sep 1, 2015)

tvexecutive said:


> I just want a 1DX without all the junk on the sensor. Oil, dirt, dust, pieces of plastic and metal. New PCB boards made at higher standards.
> 
> Improved DR and more MP's to the point it does not slow down the camera
> More cross-points
> ...



Like so many of us we've been through the 1DX recalls or service advisories based on real issues with the mirror box. If the design of the mirror box is not radically redesigned to get rid of the constant need to clean the sensor this camera is not for someone who has to be in "The Field" in harsh environments. You can't open your camera in these environments and you are forced to shoot with a dirty sensor. At times the 1DX would just freeze and stop working due to the JUNK!!! In the middle of a sporting event you need to clean your camera????? CRAZY


----------



## LonelyBoy (Sep 1, 2015)

jrista said:


> Canon explicitly marketed the 1D X as the tenth in the series of the EOS 1 line. That included film cameras. Seems odd to me that they would amalgamate the line and explicitly label it the tenth EOS 1, then again change the naming scheme and use 1D X Mark II...the second tenth iteration? Strange.



Welcome to marketing. Does the S in EF-S stand for "short back-flange" or "small sensor"? Both, depending on when you ask. Marketing takes what exists and decides how to apply it moving forward, which can change at any moment. Do not expect consistency.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Sep 1, 2015)

GoldWing said:


> tvexecutive said:
> 
> 
> > I just want a 1DX without all the junk on the sensor. Oil, dirt, dust, pieces of plastic and metal. New PCB boards made at higher standards.
> ...



LOL! You guys are so funny. I shoot 3-4 sports events/week out in the field in the fall and not once have I experienced any of this. I so hope you guys are joking because if so, it's pretty funny.


----------



## ewg963 (Sep 4, 2015)

IgotGASbadDude said:


> ewg963 said:
> 
> 
> > Hjalmarg1 said:
> ...


 +100000000 Thanks!!!     Yep My 5D3 sits with the 5D2... I'm truly enjoying the 1DX I'm thinking that I may never touch the 5d's again!!!!


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Sep 4, 2015)

ewg963 said:


> +100000000 Thanks!!!     Yep My 5D3 sits with the 5D2... I'm truly enjoying the 1DX I'm thinking that I may never touch the 5d's again!!!!



I do use my 5D3 when I shoot concerts. The Spider Holster system is awesome--it's nice having a camera on my hip and having the ability to swap out cameras quickly. That system is highly recommended!


----------



## Greatland (Sep 5, 2015)

REALISTICALLY, when would be a logical time for Canon to come forth with this announcement? Seems to me that it won't just come out of the blue will it? I would think that there must be some expected pre-planned corporate event, announcement, where an announcement of this magnitude would make sense!


----------



## ewg963 (Sep 5, 2015)

IgotGASbadDude said:


> ewg963 said:
> 
> 
> > +100000000 Thanks!!!     Yep My 5D3 sits with the 5D2... I'm truly enjoying the 1DX I'm thinking that I may never touch the 5d's again!!!!
> ...


Is that holster made by Black Rapid?


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Sep 6, 2015)

ewg963 said:


> IgotGASbadDude said:
> 
> 
> > ewg963 said:
> ...



No.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/802783-REG/SPIDER_HOLSTER_120_SpiderPro_Dual_Camera_System.html

Here's what you should get . . .


----------



## ewg963 (Sep 8, 2015)

IgotGASbadDude said:


> ewg963 said:
> 
> 
> > IgotGASbadDude said:
> ...


Thanks for the info.......


----------



## kubelik (Sep 8, 2015)

Greatland said:


> REALISTICALLY, when would be a logical time for Canon to come forth with this announcement? Seems to me that it won't just come out of the blue will it? I would think that there must be some expected pre-planned corporate event, announcement, where an announcement of this magnitude would make sense!



Not quite that simple. There are a number of industry events throughout the year that Canon can choose to align their product announcements with, but Canon also commonly sets up a worldwide announcement event on its own time in order that its products will not have their limelight crowded with competing products. Another thing they've done in the past is to wait until Nikon announces a new camera, and then announcing a new product the following week to steal Nikon's thunder. For professional products, it's even tougher to guess - with Rebels you can pretty much figure that if it hasn't been announced before Thanksgiving in time for the holiday purchasing rush, it won't get announced until the Spring ... but for a 1DX Mark II, it's not going to be on enough holiday shopping lists for Canon to care about holiday release timing.


----------



## plam_1980 (Sep 15, 2015)

Doesn't anyone know when do some NDAs expire, it will be a hint. Come on, someone???


----------



## massive (Sep 15, 2015)

plam_1980 said:


> Doesn't anyone know when do some NDAs expire, it will be a hint. Come on, someone???



we do, but we aren't allowed to say - yet


----------



## gunship01 (Sep 15, 2015)

How much will the Mark II cost when released?


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 15, 2015)

massive said:


> plam_1980 said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't anyone know when do some NDAs expire, it will be a hint. Come on, someone???
> ...



Hang on, one minute you ask about if the 1Ds MkIII or 5DSR would be a better buy for your _"predominantly shooting landscapes, with occasional studio fashion/portraiture
so low ISO almost always"_, the next you claim to have already tested, and written up your test results on the 1DX MkII. Bullshit, my friend, bullshit.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Sep 16, 2015)

gunship01 said:


> How much will the Mark II cost when released?


Probably in the range of $6,500-7,000


----------



## massive (Sep 16, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> massive said:
> 
> 
> > plam_1980 said:
> ...



lol

I was making a joke about being under an NDA and not being able to talk about the NDA - the first rule of NDA is.....

jeez


----------



## Quinein (Sep 17, 2015)

Interressé aussi!etui silicone iPhone 6s housse iPhone 6s 8)


----------



## plam_1980 (Sep 17, 2015)

massive said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > massive said:
> ...



Obviously he was trying to answer someone else and maybe hit the wrong "reply" button.

As to your answer - yes, NDAs probably do not allow to talk about NDAs end date too  but I suppose at least this is easier to leak, and less harmful. As far as I remember, before 1D X was announced, there were a lot of rumors here about the ending date of some big NDA. I hope the same will happen again but I am worried that there is nothing new with regards to 1D X Mark II


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 17, 2015)

plam_1980 said:


> massive said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



No, I was replying to massive.

He has made the same _"joke"_ twice, the first time he actually got a serious reply from another poster so posting essentially the same thing without context implies he is disillusion rather than an amusement filled Fight Club fan. It is hard to claim the _"joke"_ card when you don't use any emoticons, but whatever. The problem is if you don't then saying something like that here is kinda like shouting fire in a movie theater, it sounds like a good idea at the time but with hindsight really isn't and you will get called out for it.


----------



## massive (Sep 17, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> plam_1980 said:
> 
> 
> > massive said:
> ...



wow, is it really?

total sense of humor failure here I think. You dont think you're taking things a little too seriously?


oh sorry -


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 17, 2015)

massive said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > plam_1980 said:
> ...



I apologise, I took what you said on face value because you gave no indication not to. You didn't claim you were _'joking'_ last time, why would I assume you were this time?


----------



## krautland (Sep 21, 2015)

anyone at Photokina? it started yesterday but I have heard no canon news from there, wonder when their presentation is. Perhaps we'll be getting the Mark II there. Would be a great place.


----------



## sigh (Sep 21, 2015)

krautland said:


> anyone at Photokina? it started yesterday but I have heard no canon news from there, wonder when their presentation is. Perhaps we'll be getting the Mark II there. Would be a great place.



Photokina occurs every two years. The last one was in 2014 and the next one is scheduled for September 2016.


----------



## krautland (Sep 22, 2015)

sigh said:


> Photokina occurs every two years. The last one was in 2014 and the next one is scheduled for September 2016.



oooooh... that explains everything. thank you.


----------



## Meatcurry (Sep 22, 2015)

sigh said:


> krautland said:
> 
> 
> > anyone at Photokina? it started yesterday but I have heard no canon news from there, wonder when their presentation is. Perhaps we'll be getting the Mark II there. Would be a great place.
> ...



As 2016 is an Olympic year, i'm 100% certain that the 1DX2 will be announced and shipped to customers in time for Aug 2016, along with a few new big white teles(EF600 F4 DO, EF300-600 f5.6 1.4 Extender)


----------



## krautland (Sep 22, 2015)

Meatcurry said:


> EF300-600 f5.6 1.4 Extender



would you want that lens? seems to me that at 600mm or even 1200mm it would be all but useless at shutter speeds slower than 1/300th to 1/600th. combine that with f5.6 and a whole lotta sports are in ISO ranges I am not comfortable with.


----------



## Meatcurry (Sep 22, 2015)

krautland said:


> Meatcurry said:
> 
> 
> > EF300-600 f5.6 1.4 Extender
> ...



Maybe not but Canon patented it, http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=18449.0 
Maybe a better approach would the 200-400 with switchable x1.4 and x2 extender?


----------



## tvexecutive (Sep 22, 2015)

For now, even with a 1DX shooting sports at 5.6 then losing a stop to 7.0 is out of the question. No way to recover shadows and blacks if we have to push to 1/2000 it won't be recoverable for commercial work. Add even another stop with a built in 2X TC vs. 1.4 TC and it's even worse. 2.8 at distances has great focus, 4.0 still fast enough if you have GREAT light if you're sports shooter and need 1/2000. Anything beyond that is not in a piece of equipment I'm aware of. If Canon has the capacity to manufacture a camera body that can shoot at 5000 ISO with no noise for commercial work .... I wish they would share that with us. As that lens you're talking about would need every bit of that to get us to 1/2000 at 5.6 or 7 even with great light. I would rather spend the money on great glass at 2.8 or 4.0 at the focal length I need and shoot with two bodies if I have to. Only if you're just concerned with quality. Can't wait to see the NEW coatings Canon is talking about that will remove all color distortions..... It seems like a big deal to me and others if this is true..... we'll see...




Meatcurry said:


> krautland said:
> 
> 
> > Meatcurry said:
> ...


----------



## krautland (Sep 23, 2015)

Meatcurry said:


> Maybe not but Canon patented it, http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=18449.0
> Maybe a better approach would the 200-400 with switchable x1.4 and x2 extender?



yeah, I shoot with the 400mm f2.8 LII and I don't even like putting an x2 extender on that anymore unless I absolutely have to. people say a lot of nice things about the 200-400 but at f4 it was really something I struggled justifying. Someone else wrote 1/2000th was their cutoff for sports photography. I don't disagree with that.


----------



## GlynH (Oct 10, 2015)

tpatana said:


> I was told it'll be 1DY



Or even 1D10T 

-=Glyn=-


----------



## plam_1980 (Oct 16, 2015)

GlynH said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > I was told it'll be 1DY
> ...



Or even better - 1DIY because it will be do-it-yourself with collectible parts ;D


----------



## RGF (Oct 16, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> <p>We’re told the EOS-1D X Mark II is now in its final preproduction form. The camera is currently being used by various photographers around the globe for marketing material.</p>
> <p>No specifications have leaked out yet, but the camera appears to be arriving quite soon.</p>
> <p>I wish we could say more, but stay tuned…</p>



I wish i could say more -- does that imply that more is known ..


----------

